# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Cassandra

## FourFeathers

Proud pappa of newest member of our family. 

We'll be picking her up tomorrow. Can't wait.

Here's the link to her picture. Let me know what you think.

http://www.coloradoreptilerescue.org...cassandra.html

Marcus
[/img]

----------


## emroul

WOW she's a beauty (no pun intended)  :Wink: 

Please tell us more about her tomorrow.  :Smile: 
Jennifer

----------


## FourFeathers

She is a beauty. I can't wait to pick her up. They're giving me a 55 gallon too, I just have to find a lid for it.

They told me that since the picture was taken, she's grown. She's now 7 feet in length. They said that she's "a bit nippy". They haven't worked with her at all and she's quick to strike, so I'm going to have to do a lot of working with her (oh darn).


Marus

----------


## RPlank

Very nice gal Marcus! We look forward to seeing more pics! Any word on the BP rescue?

----------


## FourFeathers

No word yet. I emailed him direct with no response yet. There won't be any hard feelings if he changes his mind. But I'll take him if he decides to give him up. 


Marcus

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Congrats Marcus,
Beauties are a great snake to work with, We have a Taiwan here that helps with our educational shows. They are a great species.
Congrats again Post some pics when you get her.
Rusty
PS Thank you for looking into adoption!!!

----------


## FourFeathers

Well, we picked up Cassandra today.

Her "common name" is very appropriate, for she is in fact quite a beauty. She definetely needs some handling time. She's tagged me about 3 or 4 times and one time her teeth sank deep enough that I had a time "unhooking" her from my hand. 

They gave us a 55 gallon with an UTH too. We picked up a lid with locks on the way out to get her. I'll post some pictures later. I'm gonna let her settle down some first. 

I'd highly reccomdend that you check into adoption. People like Rusty (on this site) and others like the folks we just picked her up from, I commend highly. It takes a lot of time, money, and care to do what they do. 

Anyway, I'll get a picture posted soon.


Marcus

----------


## BallKingdom

Their name definitely serves a purpose  :Smile:

----------


## pimp_n_python

I checked into adoption and I had to fill out this huge form 
like references and job references and my job number and my vets name and number

I understand why but that seemed a little excessive to me so i said forget it!
if there was a rescue somewhere around me i'd be more inclined so they can just meet me 
those forms would have taken me an hour to fill and I don't want some guy contacting my boss and former boss's and I don't really have any reptile references so it wasn't worth it to me

what steps did you have to take to adopt the beauty?

----------


## Ironhead

Very nice beauty....  Allready giving you love bites!

----------


## FourFeathers

> what steps did you have to take to adopt the beauty?


I had to fill out a fairly lengthy questionaire, including references, and all kinds of stuff. I filled it out online and it took me about 20 or 30 minutes. 

Yea, it took some time, but to me it was worth it. For 20 minutes of time, I got this beautiful snake and a free 55 gallon tank with an UTH. 

The snake is worth about.....I'd say $125 if I'm not mistaken. I paid $45 total, and it made us (especially my wife) very happy. My wife has just been beside herself. She is so crazy about this snake. 

It was worth it without a doubt. We got an awesome snake and the snake is no longer living in a shelter and now has an awesome home. 


I'm going to try and figure out how to add a picture to a post and I'll get some right up.


Marcus

----------


## FourFeathers

Well, since I can't seem to figure out how to put a picture in post, I'm just gonna give ya the link to see some pictures of Cassandra that I just posted.

The tank that she's in will suffice for a while. It is only going to be temporary until we can build her something more suitable.

And heeeeeeeeeeeeers Cassandra!

http://community.webshots.com/album/105684669UReyyZ


Marcus

----------


## Wizill

An adoption application is of course going to be lengthy. The people at the rescue aren't just going to give a snake to the first person that wants it.

----------


## RPlank

Marcus, to put an image in the post, all you need to do is enclose the hyperlink with the "Img" tag button that is located above the composition box. Click the "Img" tag once at the front of the link, and once at the end. You have to specify a pic, though, instead of a html page.
It will look like this:
    Without the space between the first Img tag and the hyperlink, it looks like this:

Very nice snake!!!!
--Randy

----------


## FourFeathers

Cool, think I got it. Thanks Randy. 

Here's Cassandra!

----------


## FourFeathers

Cool, think I got it. Thanks Randy. 

Here's Cassandra!

----------


## FourFeathers

Dangit. Works when I hit the "Preview" button, but then when I hit "Submit" I get the "x" picture.

----------


## FourFeathers

[img]
http://community.webshots.com/s/imag...1xYLHVH_ph.jpg
[/img]

----------


## FourFeathers

Ok, got it. Thanks.


Marcus

----------


## BallKingdom

How cute  :Smile:

----------


## CTReptileRescue

She is beautiful.
I'll try to take a good pic of our Taiwan so people can see the difference in some of the beauties.
She is beautiful!!

And on the note of adoption applications:
Rusty's Dragons asks you to fill out an adoption aplication to be reveiwed by my husband and myself which does include but is not limited too: your experience, your vet (phone # needed), do you rent or own (landlord can kick you out for owning said reptile), laws in your area (do you know them, do you need a permit) refrences. and so on and so forth.
It can be about a half hour of time, and when people put up a fuss about doing so, you can kind of see that they wouldn't take the time to do other things for said reptile. Many of these animals we've stayed up all hours of the night and day nursing back to health, so we won't "hand them out like candy", sorry this is kind of lengthy and a bit OT but when we get calls like "I want a snake, any snake as long as it can eat big stuff", or "I want a frog" what kind of frog "Oh there's different kinds".
it becomes very very frustrating. Ok my venting is over..lol
thanks for reading guys
Rusty

----------


## Jesús

great looking snake you got there!!!
Jesús

----------


## FourFeathers

Thanks,

She's going to be a challenge. She isn't the least bit tame. And let me tell you, when a 7' pissed off snake takes a lunge at ya, even if you're expecting it, it'll still make yer heart skip a beat!

It'll be fun taming her though.  She really is remarkably beautiful, especially in person.


Thanks again,

Marcus

----------


## RPlank

I think webshots only allows so many remote linking hits before it cuts them off. If you put the pic in your BP.Net album, it will work.

----------


## pimp_n_python

here's a pic of her for everyone

----------


## pimp_n_python

ya thats definitly the case 
put it in ur bp.net album its a great pic host
one of the many reasons this site owns every other site!!

----------


## BallKingdom

As long as bandwidth is not exceeded, and the priviledge is not abused...it's totally cool with me.

I still got a minor problem with people loading 700mb photos up  :Smile:

----------


## pimp_n_python

isn't there some way to put a cap on the size of photo people upload to the site???

and i'm just curious 
what is the band width for this site

----------

